# Goodbye VHS..



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Long, winding road hits a dead end at last for VHS*

Pop culture is hitting the eject button on the VHS tape, the once ubiquitous home video format that will finish this month as a creaky ghost of Christmas past.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-vhs_bddec28,0,492307.story


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Thought I might mourn it's passing by playing a few LPs


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Thought I might mourn it's passing by playing a few LPs


Heh, heh....:up:


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Thought I might mourn it's passing by playing a few LPs


You kids today and your fancy "hi-tech" gadgetry...

Wax cylinders...that's where it's at!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> Thought I might mourn it's passing by playing a few LPs


I'm sure you'll have a lot of young'uns scratching their heads with that.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I was playing some 45's the other day and one of the young-uns from next door came over to borrow some blank CD'S, and asked "what are those funny round black things with the big hole in the middle for?"


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I grew up as a kid with a vhs player. But around 2000/01 with the advent of ps2 dvd quickly became mainstream. Still have 2 vhs decks in working order hanging around, one on my grandmom's bedroom tv (one of the old combo types) and one in the living room hanging on to the entertainment center although it is not really used anymore. But ive used vhs in the past.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

What....NOOOO 8- Tracks ???


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I had too much trouble with 8-Tracks in my 6V automobile


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope, before that.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've got a couple of VCRs I use every now and then. I have some old movies that haven't been released on DVD and I don't know if they are available on _any_ optical disc format of any kind.

Other than that, it's LDs and DVDs for me. I also still have a turntable I seldom use to play any of the many LPs I still have. 

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw a product/device at BJ's recently (about $50) that will transfer VHS to DVD/CD (maybe not CD? I forget). I have a lot of VHS, so, I might just pick up one of these puppies to preserve what I want to keep over the long-haul.

-- Tom


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I plug my VHS into my tv tunner card and record it through the card. It's a long process, real time, but worth the effort as some of the tapes are starting to deteriorate from use. I have a lot of tapes of the kids growing up.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> I saw a product/device at BJ's recently (about $50) that will transfer VHS to DVD/CD (maybe not CD? I forget).


Probably Video CD (VCD), which is an optical video disc format. It predates DVD and I don't know if it came after, before, or during LD.

Peace...


----------



## rightclick (Jan 18, 2009)

A few years back on 'Antiques Roadshow', the host and one of the experts said tech items will be among the valuable antiques of the future. (Someone, somewhere said that 'antique' means 'obsolete'.) So, once you've finished copying your VHS tapes to DVD, you might consider storing it in a safe place. It may be worth something someday.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

tomdkat said:


> Probably Video CD (VCD), which is an optical video disc format. It predates DVD and I don't know if it came after, before, or during LD.
> 
> Peace...


Hi tomkat,

Its from VHS to DVD.

-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I bought a Magnavox VHS and DVD player-burner at Walmart for $ 129,- .It takes a lot of time to burn the tapes to DVD but it's worth it, since the tapes are all family movies.
My biggest problem was and still is, in which order to push which button, I messed up a few DVDs, but when I am lucky, it burned ok.
Now if I could find an old record player, ours broke years ago, but I am hanging on to the funny old black things with the hole in the middle.Many of the songs are not available on CD's, seems only the A sides are out not the B sides.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

bp936 said:


> Now if I could find an old record player, ours broke years ago, but I am hanging on to the funny old black things with the hole in the middle.Many of the songs are not available on CD's, seems only the A sides are out not the B sides.


I believe there are USB record players on the market. 

Peace...


----------

